# Power shift 1132



## Nelson4610 (Oct 13, 2018)

So I took the transmission out of my ‘gifted’ snowblower since it was totally seized after sitting close to 7 years.. got the Briggs motor running like a champ... now before I open up the transmission, can someone give me some tips? I.e. what kind of grease to use, do’s and donts, am I in over my head? Local toro dealers won’t touch this thing with a 10 foot pole..


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Start with this guys videos. More help will come from others here soon. Congrats on being given a Great machine!! And welcome to the forums!...https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=hHFgpdpYzDc


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Nelson

You will need to track down some #00 (zero zero) grease.

“00” Grease / Sept 2018

Oregon 4049H 32oz $18.30	Amazon
Prime line SME 706612	32oz $13.49	NAPA
“ PRI 7-06612	32oz O’Reilly
Stens 770-123 32oz $17.72	Amazon
Super S SUS 111 32oz $4.99	Tractor Supply

NLGI Grade "0"
John Deere	AN102562 14oz tube $5.72	Amazon


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If they wont touch it I would find another Toro dealer.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I am already on it. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

leonz said:


> If they wont touch it I would find another Toro dealer.


I agree. Just kind of depends on if you have the desire, skills, time and tools to tackle it yourself. You might not need a dealer except for parts and even then you might be able to find them as easily and cheaper on line. A lot of us have PowerShifts and can walk you through most adjustments or repairs. Powershift93 has two and he's a great resource.

.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I agree. Just kind of depends on if you have the desire, skills, time and tools to tackle it yourself. You might not need a dealer except for parts and even then you might be able to find them as easily and cheaper on line. A lot of us have PowerShifts and can walk you through most adjustments or repairs. Powershift93 has two and he's a great resource.
> 
> .



:blowerhug::icon-bow::icon-bow::bowing::bowing:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

One of the best machines ever built......the tranny is time consuming but not to bad to rebuild......mostly just wire brushing the gears and shafts to get rust off, then packing new grease in.....


----------



## Nelson4610 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for the input everyone! I rolled up my sleeves and did it! You’re right, it’s a little time consuming, but really not that difficult at all when you have the YouTube video for guidance and a Sherpa like powershift93! Lol


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* You all can also use that RIDE THE WHITE LIGHTING Lithium grease in there if you can not get your grubby paws on that mag 1 stuff. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Great job on the rebuild....you make us all proud!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

And that said a big thank you to our member Scott Soucek for that video of rebuilding the powershift...it has helped a few of us out when we needed it!


----------

